# Tot over mijn oren smoorverliefd op jou



## vermillionxtears

Hallo allemaal!

Ik ben lang niet hier geweest. ^^

Ik wil weten, hoe men dit in het Engels zegt:
"Tot over mijn oren smoorverliefd op jou"

Dit is mijn poging:
"Head over my heels, madly in love with you"

Heb ik gelijk? : D

Bedankt!


----------



## Lopes

I'm not sure what 'head over heels' means, but "tot over mijn oren verliefd" en "smoorverliefd" both mean 'completely in love', so it would be something like 'completely absolutely in love', or whichever nice expression you have for that


----------



## dreadedutch

I'd say the English translation isn't too bad although Lopes makes a good point. It's saying things twice in one sentence which is what you've also done in the english translation. 

I would go with "head over my heels in love with you" or "madly in love with you".
Same thing goes with the Dutch sentence "tot over mijn oren verliefd op jou" or "smoorverliefd op jou"


----------



## Grytolle

But that removes some of the emphasis..


----------



## dreadedutch

alright...then keep it


----------



## Qittat Ulthar

I don't think you'd say "head over my heels", I never heard anything but "head over heels" in English.


----------



## curlyboy20

Qittat Ulthar is right. The English expression is "head over heels" and not "my heels". That's all I can contribute to this thread since I hardly know any Dutch


----------

